# Birds Around Pup Cause Lack Of Drive?????



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

I live in town and don't have much more than a small backyard... If I built a coup and had pigeons in it in the same area, would that cause some sort or indifference in the pup when it can to birds? Would he get used to them and just not care about them when it came to pointing and excitement about the bird and the hunt?


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Answer. No, do it. Get good homers and make a bad ass gun dog. You can keep quail in the same pen if you build right, use them for shooting and retrieving. I made mine out of an old chicken coup, not elevated off the ground and wire all around. My dog runs out in the morning to point the birds in the coup.


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank Zig! Next silly question... Would I start him in short grass where he can see the bird launcher with bird in it or should it be heavy cover where he can't see the launcher?


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you have a remote launcher? That is a valuable tool, not a small investment. Look used on gun dog & eBay. If you buy used you can get two for the cost of one. Teach the dog to hunt objectives, I would suggest a relatively open/cut draw with a few bushes or tree stands to plant your birds. That way the dog can run hard in the open field and search the objectives. Also this will help slow him down, you will read the dog as he approaches the thick cover, allowing you to understand his/her birdy movements prior to a point. If he/she does not point you will have more time to pop the bird when the dog moves in. Timing is everything with pigeons & launchers. Good homers will learn fast and can fly them 25-50 Miles from your coup. It takes time to build a good loft with good homers. How old is the dog? Stop to flush and whoop training can be done in the yard with the young birds as they learn to fly back to the coup.


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

He is 14 months... He'll retrieve but I have had as much opportunity to work with him on his pointing since I have to drive some way to have a place to work with him on it! I don't have a launcher at the moment but I was thinking it would be a great Christmas present to myself, and of course Zeke!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I race pigeons and have probably 80 pigeons around in our lofts. We actually have two lofts. I do not have the dogs around the loft for a few reasons. I do not want pigeons to be spooked constantly by the dogs and harassed. I need them to come back immediately and clock in, and not be hesitant about anything. 

That being said, I do know a buddy that has a setter, pointer and a wiem that share a backyard with the loft. However, I don't think that he lets them out unsupervised. I also know that the weim pulled the leg off of one of the pigeons through the aviary. So, there are those sorts of things. Also, the dogs have tried to chew through the wood to get at the pigeons too. So there's that. 
But having pigeons is grea, they are worth their weight in gold when it comes to training. 

However, too much launcher/pigeon work can cause the dog to get stale on pigeons. They can look like absolute crap when they get stale. So, sometimes, you will have to shoot a bird or two for the dog. I wouldn't shoot my own, but rather find someone selling shooters. 
Let me know if you have any questions about training the birds, or dogs, or whatever. I've done both.


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks V-John... When I get it started I will be needing some advice for sure!!! Thanks! 

I would definitely buy some shooters as well!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

The homer pigeons are great for training. And you can shoot a few to keep the dog interested. BUT mixing game birds into the pigeon training as shooters will be most beneficial. I run my dog on 3 maybe 4 pigeons in launchers. Then use a game bird, bob white quail for the shooter.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Any time. 

I will start on PR quail (Pen raised) go to pigeons until they prove to me that they are ready for quail. Pen raised birds can be the stupidest critters on the face of the earth, and the dog, in my opinion has to be ready for some of the hijinx that that will pull.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Birds on Site in bunches is great supporting system To all Gun Dogs and I think Reds More 

only draw back is Rodents at times :-\

Big Tom Cat can help


----------

